# Making a bed joint look like a laser beam on an existing wall...



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Small entrance room addition on a shop near my home. They do a lot of welding and tile machine repair, and they sell and repair lasers. I thought it might be cool to cut a bed joint out of the existing brick wall that faces the curb and replace it with red mortar to look like a laser beam.

Need something that will shine more than typical mortar color. I know if I tooled it wet it would be brighter, but I am thinking something like a glaze. Exterior wall, existing has been there for quite a while. 










They tore out the small alcove today and we are going to build an 8 X 12 air lock.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

I would suggest using stucco hue to brighten the color,maybe even some natural dyes such as ochra or khena if you have access to them.

Its eastern indian/middle easten to dye hair but I am pretty sure its powerful enough to be used in a batch


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I would try painting on some thompson waterseal after it's cured. makes the product look wet. I find that if you tool the joints while they're still wet it makes the joint shinier but it also makes red mortar go pinker.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't know if it would work or not but...

some florescent dye might make it light up, I was thinking of something like squeezing the juice from a few highlighter markers. Could take some experimenting....


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

dakzaag said:


> Small entrance room addition on a shop near my home. They do a lot of welding and tile machine repair, and they sell and repair lasers. I thought it might be cool to cut a bed joint out of the existing brick wall that faces the curb and replace it with red mortar to look like a laser beam.
> 
> Need something that will shine more than typical mortar color. I know if I tooled it wet it would be brighter, but I am thinking something like a glaze. Exterior wall, existing has been there for quite a while.
> 
> ...


When I was doing heavy construction I used to see other crews painting the lines on the highway. Ever notice how the paint seems to shine in the light? They use tiny glass beads mixed with the spray paint. I'm thinking you could get some of them and mix it into your colored mortar. These days they shouldnt be that hard to get. It might be worth a try..

The other thing you could try is marble dust but I dont know if the pigment would effect the shimmer....


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

stonecutter said:


> The other thing you could try is marble dust but I dont know if the pigment would effect the shimmer....


Excellent idea and I am aout 90% positive it shuld not.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Glass beads and marble dust...





I LIKE IT.:thumbup:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Might be cool to have their logo or something water jet cut into some granite, other than that the others have some good idea.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Doesn't Laticrete make an epoxy grout which glows in the dark? Special effects or something along those lines?


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

here ya go D

http://www.liquidreflector.com/Reflectiveglassbeads.html

I think this will work.:thumbsup:

Dont forget pics.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

stonecutter said:


> here ya go D
> 
> http://www.liquidreflector.com/Reflectiveglassbeads.html
> 
> ...


looks like they have Red as well.


----------



## Fundi (Jan 5, 2009)

I really want to see how that turns out.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Use white cement with the red dye (and glass beads), it will pop.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Tscarborough said:


> Use white cement with the red dye (and glass beads), it will pop.


White mortar or white cement?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Whichever you use, portland/lime, or masonry, just use white so the color is pure and not muddied up.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

You could put led's in the joint and make it look fast and furious!


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

lukachuki said:


> looks like they have Red as well.


Lu..I think that is the paint system color not the beads.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

JBM said:


> You could put led's in the joint and make it look fast and furious!


6string is the one to ask about that, as he puts LEDs in his concrete countertops.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

fiber-optics:thumbsup:

You could even add motion.....ohh yeeah...


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

lukachuki said:


> 6string is the one to ask about that, as he puts LEDs in his concrete countertops.


No way!


----------

